# IBS diarrhea or something else ? I want to do a suicide !



## UmarKhan1994 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi guys

If i was healthy enough I wouldn't be here writhing this !

Please guys read just once my situation and help me please !

It all started 4 years ago, I got a food poisoning. I vomitted for few days and had fever but no other problems. It all started from that day that i got too many health problems. I started getting many acne and was feeling tired alot. Than i started getting too much mucus in my throat and nose which was very very nasty and i had to stand all the time in the bathroom to clear that stupid yellow mucus from my nose and throat.

I want to a ENT who thought i was allergic to something or i had sinusitis . Nothing was found all tests were clear. I went to a gastro specialist who did an endoscopy and told me that i had infection at the end of my oesophagus. He gave me a PPI drug for many months to take. I started taking them but that mucus was still the same. I literally started to live my life with it. It never ended.

With the time i started getting more weaker and tired. I started to have symptoms of like i had a flu or something. I went to my HOME doctor and asked him to do a bloodtest. I was deficient in Vitamin B12, Vitamin D and Blood platelets. I started to take b12 medications which made abit better. But all the symptoms started to reappear when i stopped with B12 and vit. D supplements. I went again for a blood test. They found again the same things. I started again with the medications but it wasn't getting better this time. I did once again a bloodtest AGAIN the same thing I was deficient in Vitamin B12 , D and blood platelets.

THIS IS THE TIME WHEN I STARTED GETTING abit of diarrhea like once in 2 months period or 3 months period. But it used to be for like 1 day or so.

BUT EVENTUALLY IT GOT WORSE I went to my gastro specialist and told him about everything. He found it very odd. He did an endoscopy this time with biopsies and it came back that i had H Pylori. I took 3 times different combinations to kill H pylori which after 3rd time was fully eradicated.

My diarrhea was still the same sometimes very loose stools sometimes full watery and sometimes floating very unformed stools.

I went again to my gastro specialist and he asked me to do an endoscopy and sigmoidoscopy.

Endoscopy biopsy results came back positive for some UNKNOWN parasites. Sigmoidoscopy was clear.

He gave me a prescription of flagyl(1000mg) for 14 days. I took it my stools became very formed for like 4 days But the diarrhea continued again .

I started to feel very very tired and i started getting very bad itchy and burning pain in my knees, ankles, wrists and fingers. My eyes started irritating alot and they started forming too much mucus. I started to get really sweaty in armpits EVEN if it is cold.

Doctor thought maybe i had Crohn's disease and asked me to do a Video capsule endoscopy. It came out clear.

My doctor asked me to do a Stool test which came back positive for SALMONELLA. He thought that i had a chronic infection with Salmonella and gave me Amoxicillin for 14 days. I took the medicine for 14 days which was really had for me because it literally increased my diarrhea that medicine but once i stopped. My bowel became

very normal and came back to its normal shape. I started to feel better but symptoms returned AGAIN after 5 days. My doctor gave me this time AUGMENTIN i took it for few days and when i stopped my bowel became normal again BUT after few days later EVERYTHING started again .

I had no other choice besides changing my doctor. I went to a University Hospital and the doctor asked me to do a COLONOSCOPY, BLOODTEST, STOOLTEST and LACTOSE BREATH TEST.

I did all the tests stooltest came back negative this time but my colonoscopy revealed that i had infectious colitis in the Sigmoid part of the colon.

My colonoscopy results looked like i had Celiac disease. I did a blood test for that Anti Transglutaminase Antibody and it came back negative.

I am awaiting to see the doctor of university and hear what's he going to say.

I literally tried everything. I avoided dairy already for 8 months and i am on strict diet. I am only 19 years old I don't really know what to do. I am loosing my years at school. I can't do anything. I have too much pain in my joints which is becoming more and more and in different parts of my body.I am having chills all the time for no reason, i am feeling cold even when its warm , I still have watery diarrhea. I can somehow control it and minimize it to 4 times per day through diet. But i still have watery diarrhea. I really don't know what to do.

My question is should i just accept that i have IBS or is it something else. Can IBS be that bad. I have no words. I never thought that i would be like this. I can barely do anything now.

Note: I don't have any other problems and never had any diseases before. I also got once blood on a tissue paper but it was not too much. I always have a stabbing pain in the left lower corner part of the abdomen.


----------



## LilyWillow (Dec 28, 2013)

Have you ever been tested for Lyme Disease & lyme co-infections?


----------

